# Home Defence Pistol Suggestions



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

If someone asked you for suggestions as to what pistol to buy for home protection, what would it be?

In talking, here's what I gathered:
The gun will be exclusively for home protection - a nightstand gun.​He stated he wanted a manual safety on the gun.​He said he would keep the magazine loaded, but not the chamber.​Wanted a quality, fair priced home defence pistol.​As for calibers, he had no preference other than one suitable for home defence.​After I described the difference between action types, he settled on a DA/SA.​
Now, before you rake me over the coals: I know that he needs to get the one that fits his hand the best. I know that he needs to get the one that he shoots the best. I told him about ammo, pricing, and the like. ( I suggested 9, 40, and 45) Even though he is very familiar with shotguns, I will still suggest a pistol safety course, if I can find one around here. Right now, though, he was just looking for some suggestions/info from me to get him started on his search.

I suggested (in no particular order, and due to my experiences): Glock, XD, M&P, Stoegar Cougar

I mentioned (mainly due to my inexperience with them or thier price): Sig, H&K, Ruger, Beretta

I can't hardly suggest something that I have no experience with. That's why I stuck to the first four. I'm not saying that they are the best in this scenario- they are simply ones that I have had good experiences with.

What do you all think? Did I lead him astray?


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I think you did well. My first thought would have been a Beretta, either 92 or 96. Nice capacity, easy to operate and reliable, DA/SA with a decocker and safety (FS model). You could also point him towards a CZ or Baby Eagle. 

You could have him keep his eyes open for Police trade-in Beretta 92s, S&W 5906, etc. May not be real purdy, but they'll be cheap and go bang!

If this is his first pistol, and this is only my opinion, I wouldn't suggest the XD/Glock/M&P, primarily because he may not have good trigger discipline. He says he won't keep it chambered, but if it was and he reached for it and grabbed that trigger... that thought's what turned me off from the Glock when I was buying my first pistol. I chose the Beretta 96FS for all the features listed above and it was, for me, a really good pistol to learn with (granted the .40's a bit snappier).

Sig and HK are probably more than he'd like to spend. Wait till he's hooked on pistols, THEN show him those, lol! Of course, used Sigs and HKs can be found for prices similar to the others NIB.


----------



## Ryan92631043 (Aug 4, 2009)

You should just buy a defense model 12 gauge. Like something like THIS
Just my 2 cents :smt033


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Ryan92631043 said:


> You should just buy a defense model 12 gauge. Like something like THIS
> Just my 2 cents :smt033


It's for his buddy. But I agree, I've got a Remington 870 12ga with 00 Buck by my bed! :smt066


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Ryan92631043 said:


> You should just buy a defense model 12 gauge. Like something like THIS
> Just my 2 cents :smt033


this pretty much takes accuracy out of the picture- get it close.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Based on your criteria (a 12ga wont fit on most night stands ), I suggest a .38sp +P revolver. 

Peeps poo-poo my 2" till they see me shoot it. And I've yet to get a volunteer to back up their claims of it having 'lack of knockdown power'. 

My second choice would be a 9mm hi-cap semi-auto. For in-home use I'll trade off some power over a .45 or .40 for a lot more rounds if I think my CQB environtment will facilitate multiple threats. 

Other than that, the lil roller on the night stand will more than fill the bill. 

I personally gaurantee it. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Clanger is 100% correct regarding a 38/357 revolver. I differ in length only. If he is not trying to hide it (CCW) the longer barrel (perhaps 4") will yield a bit more energy. I would fill all chambers.

I have no problem hitting with my stubby at up to 40 yards either Clanger. Haven't tried further. The longer barrel is not for accuracy potential in this case. It will alow practice with heavier hitting loads without the discomfort lighter guns yield and improve stability. Don't even think about an ultralight for bedside duty.

If an auto is preferred I have had excellent results from M&P's in 9MM, .40 and recently .45. The 9 is 17+1 and I reccomend the +1. An unloaded gun makes a very poor brick.

Stay safe

tumbleweede


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> Clanger is 100% correct regarding a 38/357 revolver. I differ in length only. If he is not trying to hide it (CCW) the longer barrel (perhaps 4") will yield a bit more energy. I would fill all chambers.
> 
> I have no problem hitting with my stubby at up to 40 yards either Clanger. Haven't tried further. The longer barrel is not for accuracy potential in this case. It will alow practice with heavier hitting loads without the discomfort lighter guns yield and improve stability. Don't even think about an ultralight for bedside duty.
> 
> ...


+1 something like a GP100 would fit the bill nicely. With a 4-6" bbl you can shoot some of the beefier loads and you wont get beat to death with recoil. I lean to the 357 just because you can load 38's or 357. You lose the safety but with the DA pull on those there is not much as chance that you will have a ND.

Autos are a different animal. With the variety of designs out there it's best to find one that would fit the hand best. The M&P has the changeable back strap and will fit more people because of that. The FNP pistols can do the same. But the are a ton of quality auto loaders out there so really this person should get out and put their hands on them looking for the best fit.

And for Gods sake, a weapon without a round in the chamber is an unloaded weapon. I know the people on TV always have time to rack a slide but it does not work that way in the real world. If it were a more safe action I would imaging that LEO would be carrying "Israeli"


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

TOF said:


> An unloaded gun makes a very poor brick.
> 
> Stay safe
> 
> tumbleweede


Bingo! :smt023


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies.

And yeah, revolvers and shotguns have been ruled out. I kinda forgot about the safety, so I guess the XD/M&P/Glock don't really fit the bill either. I suppose that leaves Beretta 92/96/PX4, Stoegar Cougar, Taurus, Ruger, or something of the like.

Thanks, again.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Glock 17.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Have him look at some 1911's. He won't have the hi-cap but it gives him lots of price ranges and a heavy load. Rock Island($450) to Kimber ($1200).


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies.
> 
> And yeah, revolvers and shotguns have been ruled out. I kinda forgot about the safety, so I guess the XD/M&P/Glock don't really fit the bill either. I suppose that leaves Beretta 92/96/PX4, Stoegar Cougar, Taurus, Ruger, or something of the like.
> 
> Thanks, again.


M&P's are available now with safeties. I happen to own a M&P45 that has one although I prefer them without.

tumbleweed


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Could also look at the CZ's. They come with either a safety or a decocker.:watching:


----------



## gunsite (Nov 20, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> If someone asked you for suggestions as to what pistol to buy for home protection, what would it be?
> 
> In talking, here's what I gathered:
> The gun will be exclusively for home protection - a nightstand gun.​He stated he wanted a manual safety on the gun.​He said he would keep the magazine loaded, but not the chamber.​Wanted a quality, fair priced home defence pistol.​As for calibers, he had no preference other than one suitable for home defence.​After I described the difference between action types, he settled on a DA/SA.​
> ...


Here's a great story, but it almost had a sad ending, remember you own every bullet that leaves your weapon, even if your legally in your right you'll always have to live with your conscious. Decide what ammo is the best for defense and keep your surroundings in mind.

********
MIAMI LAKES, Fla. --

Three men who allegedly tried to burglarize a Miami Lakes home Friday morning found themselves face-to-face with the home's owner -- an off-duty police officer.

According to police, around 4:30 a.m. the thieves tried to break into the two-story home located near Northwest 168th Avenue and 78th Court. But when the owner heard the commotion, he grabbed his weapon.

"He confronted the three subjects and discharged his firearm," said Det. Lena Adams of the Miami-Dade Police Department.

The officer is employed by the Bay Harbour Islands Police Department.

One of the bullets wound up in a neighbor's home, where he, his wife and three children were asleep. They were not hurt. However, police said they believe at least one of the suspects was hit by bullets.

http://www.justnews.com/news/20494908/detail.html


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

gunsite said:


> Here's a great story, but it almost had a sad ending, remember you own every bullet that leaves your weapon, even if your legally in your right you'll always have to live with your conscious. Decide what ammo is the best for defense and keep your surroundings in mind.
> 
> ********
> MIAMI LAKES, Fla. --
> ...


Would seem that's where knowing your target and what is beyond your target come into play.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Again, thanks for the replies.



dosborn said:


> Have him look at some 1911's. He won't have the hi-cap but it gives him lots of price ranges and a heavy load. Rock Island($450) to Kimber ($1200).


I thought about the 1911, but I didn't really think it would be the best option for a first pistol. Maybe that's just me, though. Thoughts on that?



TOF said:


> M&P's are available now with safeties. I happen to own a M&P45 that has one although I prefer them without.
> 
> tumbleweed


I was unaware of that. Thanks.



tekhead1219 said:


> Could also look at the CZ's. They come with either a safety or a decocker.:watching:


Another good option, that I know absolutely nothing about. I will pass along the suggestion, though. Thanks.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Another opinion*

In my own opinion, I would suggest something like a Ruger P-89. They are known for their reliability. They are easy to shoot, they are small enough to fit on a nightstand and they are easy to find. The one I own has a 15 round mag so you have plenty of ammo. I bought mine used a couple years ago and have put thousands of rounds through it with no problems. Tough, dependable, accurate, affordable.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My suggestion would be a CZ p-01 or a little larger SP-01. Great guns.I trust the P-01 on my night stand. 

RCG


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, if it were me and I was strictly using this for Home Defense, I'd buy a Judge! Thats the short and long of it. Yeah the ammo is expensive, but you can alternate rounds between the Long Colt and .410.

I'm just sayin'!!!!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a Judge and it never leaves the nightstand on my wifes side of the bed, unless we have it at the range for her to practice.

It's is fine as a very close weapon, but not to be confused with a target pistol 


:smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i really like the FNH 9mm or the 45
it has the manual decocker and has a rail under the front for a laser or regular flashlight


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Well, if it were me and I was strictly using this for Home Defense, I'd buy a Judge! Thats the short and long of it. Yeah the ammo is expensive, but you can alternate rounds between the Long Colt and .410.
> 
> I'm just sayin'!!!!





dondavis3 said:


> I bought a Judge and it never leaves the nightstand on my wifes side of the bed, unless we have it at the range for her to practice.
> 
> It's is fine as a very close weapon, but not to be confused with a target pistol
> 
> :smt1099


Somebody else said it better than I can, so I'll quote him:

"If you want a shotgun, buy a shotgun. If you want a .45 pistol, buy a .45 pistol. The Judge does neither job particularly well."


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

IMHO the XD .45 ACP Tactical is the ideal HD gun. 14 rounds of 45, accurate, easy to shoot, easy to clean, good customer service, and will definitely put the hurt on a home invader.


----------

